# Young horse with dent in neck?



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

If you can, try adding a picture that way people can see exactly what your talking about.. This random area doesnt seem to bother her when you touch it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coconut (Mar 5, 2012)

It doesn't bother her at all, and I was really poking at it too. I'll get a pic up ASAP.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We had a horse that had huge dents in his neck - they were due to an unfortunate encounter with a wire fence when he was a foal (not our fence). He was horribly cut up and had to be virtually hand raised until he healed - which took months. 

It could be a loss of muscle tissue due to an injury like DJ's was...


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

My girl has one too. One of her paddock mates kicked her in the neck last year and it turned in to a huge hematoma, size of a grapefruit. Healed fine but the dent remains, it's about two inches by one inch.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have that same thing with my horse and I asked the vet yesterday what it was. He said that many horses have that, it is a muscle deformity that most often occurs in Arabians but can show up in all breeds. It does not harm anything.


----------



## BarrelRacer3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Put's some pics on


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My pony mare as two. One in her neck which my vet said was probably due to shots and one on her butt where my gelding kicked the tar out of her.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All our mares have a dents, big or small. I believe they are from various injuries, kicks, etc. that they have collected over time. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldnt worry about it if it doesnt bother the horse both my horses have dents in their neck and their fine. Really not worth worrying about it.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a mare with a dent in her neck from arun in with a fence. 
MOST of the dents (whi h are actually muscle tears) I've seen have come from being roped.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Odie's got one too. Reaction from a vitamin E shot


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

This is my horse's neck dent. He's had it since I got him (at 4, he's 8 now) and he IS an Arab so it's interesting that someone said it's an arab muscle deformity. I was told it was an old knot from when they were teaching him to tie and he pulled back. Either way, it doesn't bother him at all and I don't worry about it!


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

this is my mare's big dent on her butt. She has had it since I got her 12 years ago and it has caused no problems and she is not sensitive to it at all. The vet has seen it and has not mentioned anything, so i doubt you have anything to worry about!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

If they are born with it, it's called a Prophet's Thumb. You can Google it, or it is mentioned here:

Horsewyse Magazine - Around the Whorl


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others have said, it could have been the result of any kind of tissue damage suffered at some point in her life. Just today I noticed that my coming 3 year old has one on his chest. It's relatively small and only slightly tender so I'm guessing that he got kicked sometime in the past few days.


----------

